# Variety of Cockburn's Ports



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

I went to one of my local liquor stores today looking for Fonseca's (had some at the Louisville herf, it was good). They didn't carry it, but had a large selection of the Cockburn's. Tawnys, Rubys, reserves. Question being, if you've tried the various Cockburn's, which do you prefer: A. for an everyday drink, and B. for those special occasions.

All of them seemed fairly priced, but didn't know which to try first.

The brand was mentioned a few times in the Port thread, but wanted opinions specifically on Cockburn's.

Thanks


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ian I think Kerry suggested the Ruby Red at the herf, I think thats what we picked up before leaving.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah, we picked up a bottle of the Ruby Red and a bottle of the Fonseca... haven't tried it yet but looking forward to it.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

hello,
i am familar with cockburns the ruby red is a decent ruby port
and actually my preferred drink with a certain cigar.
of the cockburns tawny i would rather spend more and get an excellent tawny

for you new drinkers of port that tried some at louisville
the fonseca was a ruby/red and actually is a better port than the cockburns though as i said there are certain cigars i prefer with the cockburns

that penfolds grandfather port i brought was a tawny

tawny's are aged in oak (sometimes other woods i have tried a few)

tawny's are usually more exspensive

k


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

drill said:


> hello,
> i am familar with cockburns the ruby red is a decent ruby port
> and actually my preferred drink with a certain cigar.
> of the cockburns tawny i would rather spend more and get an excellent tawny
> ...


Thanks, guys

I have been drinking local "Ports" (made in IN) since I started wine drinking, so getting into all these true Portos is new to me. That Penfolds was like nothing I'd ever tried, but man it was good. I'm going to try a couple of other shops for the Fonseca, but I'll give the Cockburn's a try, probably the tawny, I tend to like them more.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

drevim said:


> Thanks, guys
> 
> I have been drinking local "Ports" (made in IN) since I started wine drinking, so getting into all these true Portos is new to me. That Penfolds was like nothing I'd ever tried, but man it was good. I'm going to try a couple of other shops for the Fonseca, but I'll give the Cockburn's a try, probably the tawny, I tend to like them more.


Ruby Reds are certainly dandy but give a nice tawny a try.
That wood/oak flavor it has is quite nice with any cigar.
Price wise, they range around $25 for a 10 yr, $50 for a 20, $100 for a 30 and around $200 for a 40.
Certainly the more aged, the finer but you will have a blast with a 10 yr for the $25. No need to climb up the latter unless money is no option.
Any brand works for me on the tawny.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Cockburn Ruby Red is pretty good. I recieved a bottle for Christmas and was happy to empty it. Ruby's are yummy, but I usually prefer a Tawny.


----------

